# MRV - DECA vs. home network dilemma



## rob_socal (Jul 3, 2010)

I've spent a few hours reading through posts on MRV, and I am still trying to figure out the best solution for my situation.

What I have: HR24, HR21, H20 that I will upgrade, Single SWM, some computer networking skills (basic compared to many on this site!).

I would like to hook up the DirecTV system to the internet. My problem with the DECA solution is getting coax to my home router would require a LOT of drywall work! It would be much easier to get cat5 to the router. After reading about the MRV beta, I figured I would just add a 4 port switch, and wire each receiver to the switch and wire the fourth port to the back of my router. Plus this solution would be much cheaper than having to pay for DECA hardware and installation.

Now it seems that there are some performance issues using MRV over a home network versus the DECA solution. I would have to run the cat5 to all of the receivers, but that is relatively straight forward in my house. So I am trying to decide if I should bite the bullet and call DirecTV for deca and live without internet access for now, or run the cat5 and go unsupported.

Any suggestions/feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

You can still do DECA easily. As long as you can get a CAT5 cable near one of the coax runs, which it seems you can do, you'll be fine. Where the coax comes out of the wall near your receiver, a splitter will be attached and one output will go to a DECA and PI that is connected to the CAT5 from the router. The other output will go to the receiver.

- Merg


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Like The Merg said, if you can get Ethernet from your home network at any receiver location, you can attach the 'Broadband DECA' there by splitting the coax connecting the receiver.


----------



## Dradran (Apr 21, 2010)

You could use a powerline adapter to get the Cat-5 from a receiver to your router. That is what I do and it works great.

I have Comcast, so I am unable to have DECA go over the same coax as MRV. The powerline adapter is connected to my HR21-700 via a DECA Internet Connection Module in the living room and the other end to the office where the router is located. Wireless would also work.
HTH


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

I had been part of the MRV testing and had Powerline Adapters. Different installations get different results. Therefore YMMV. I suggest following The Merg's advice.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

There should be no noticable performance issues on a properly configured CAT5 network. I successfully used a combination of 5Ghz wireless and Cat5 for many months.

I changed to DECA with the addition of a 5th DVR and a SWiM-16 only to be 'supported' -- which I'll basically be supporting myself!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah the Internet Connection Kit really only needs an Ethernet Connection to your home network. If you have Cat-5 already running out to your receivers, just need a green 2-way splitter there .. send one output to the receiver, the other output to the DECA (with power inserter) and then on to your network connection. It doesn't really have to be right next to the router and it really could connect to a switch if you have multiple devices in your home network.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Yeah the Internet Connection Kit really only needs an Ethernet Connection to your home network. If you have Cat-5 already running out to your receivers, just need a green 2-way splitter there .. send one output to the receiver, the other output to the DECA (with power inserter) and then on to your network connection. It doesn't really have to be right next to the router and it really could connect to a switch if you have multiple devices in your home network.


Hmm... Where did I see that suggested before? :lol: :sure:

- Merg


----------



## rob_socal (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks guys. Sounds like I can make the DECA solution work and just run Cat-5 from my router to the A/V cabinet that houses one of my DVR's. Since this router runs my entire home network, is it worth getting another switch for the D* network? I want to eliminate any possible reliabity issues on my existing home network since it is critical for my business.

Thanks again for all of the advice.


----------



## gsslug (Sep 13, 2006)

I bit the bullet and had DTV install my MRV. I had a HR-20 and a HR-22. Having DTV install MRV has advantages. First it is supported by DTV so if you have problems they will help you. Second they will replace equipment as necessary as part of the installation fee. YMMV on this. They replaced my dish and LNBs. They replaced my HR-22 which had a defective telephone jack with another HR-22. They replaced my HR-20 with a HR-24 because it was not compatible with MRV. Basically I got all new hardware.

What they didn't do was hook me to the internet which was on the original order. When the installer told me he would have to drill holes in my exterior walls I canceled that part of the installation. As I type I have on my desk in front of me a DECA free from DTV, and a power supply and splitter from Solid Signal that should allow me to make a wireless connection to the internet. I intend to post a thread when I get it working.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

rob_socal said:


> Thanks guys. Sounds like I can make the DECA solution work and just run Cat-5 from my router to the A/V cabinet that houses one of my DVR's. Since this router runs my entire home network, is it worth getting another switch for the D* network? I want to eliminate any possible reliabity issues on my existing home network since it is critical for my business.
> 
> Thanks again for all of the advice.


You shouldn't need another switch. The point of DECA is that the receivers are on their own "cloud" and are basically isolated from the rest of your network. The only time traffic will leave the DECA cloud and come onto your network is when you are using MediaShare, downloading VOD, or ordering PPV.

- Merg


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

gsslug, would you be willing to buy a wireless gaming adapter or something like that? It's easy to hook the broadband DECA to that and then boom, instant internet to all receivers.


----------

